# sundeala pin board/alternatives



## zeppfly (21 May 2010)

i was wondering if anybody has used this stuff?http://catalogue.chilterntimber.co.uk/category710625.html
i have two walls to completely cover and would prefer to do this with no framing, i have been told that its edges are very vulnerable is this true?
what is the prefered method of fixing direct to solid walls?
does it need to be covered for asthetic purposes?
can it be cleaned?
can it be painted?
any comments on this or alternatives would be greatly appreciated
thanks graeme


----------



## CNC Paul (21 May 2010)

Graeme,

I have made lots of notice boards using Sundela pinboard, I did try one without any covering but it looked very shabby in a shorty time. The best thing is to cover them with felt stuck with Copydex, but if you go down this route be carefull not to use too much Copydex as it soaks through the felt ( use a very fine notched spreader), then staple the edges on the back. Fixing the panels without a frame can be done by screwing the pinboard to a light timber frame before you apply the felt and mount on the wall with french cleats. I use http://www.bbrown.co.uk/Content.asp?ProdCatID=11 for the felt as they do 100's of colours.

Cleaning is out of the question as pinboard is absorbent.

It can be painted but it looks messy, because it is soft damage by a chair or other furniture at will soon look tatty, covering it in felt will extend its life.

If you don't want to use a frame you will need to plug a screw it to the wall or use the bodge method.... Gripfill


----------



## zeppfly (21 May 2010)

thanks paul,
that might just be enough to eliminate it from my search
at 600euro +vat +delivery for ten sheets it would need to hold its own in a busy enviroment for 5 years min, add to that the cost of covering with felt and i'm looking for alternatives.
is there anything available?
i had thought of gluing some sort of high density foam or rubber to a hardboard back? any thoughts?
thanks graeme


----------



## CNC Paul (21 May 2010)

Greame,

Who is your 600 euro supplier ? 

I can get the 9mm sundela pinboard K for £34.00 a sheet

The Sundela K comes in colours and has a rough texture, you might get away with using it without a covering if there is a tight budget.

The only thing I can think of is closed cell foam that comes in loads of colours and virtually any thickness, but cutting and sticking it on the wall would be a nightmare + it tears fairly easy.


----------



## zeppfly (21 May 2010)

only 3 irish suppliers all quoted the same 
59+vat fireretardent
51 +vat standard
vat=21%  
chitern uk wouldn't ship, i didn't try anyone else until i got some feedback on quality from here and i think i need not bother now
graeme


----------



## Richard Findley (22 May 2010)

In my experience "Sundela" is expensive. My timber merchant sells a generic "Pin Board" which is a blue coloured fibre board at about £20 a sheet. A regular job I do requires this, although when I used this pin board my customer complained it was too dense to get the pins into :roll: :roll: I now use 12mm insulation board which is less than £10 a sheet. The only draw back of insulation board is that you need to handle the sheets with care so they don't crumble as there is very little structural strength in it.

HTH

Richard


----------



## devonwoody (22 May 2010)

Cork tiles stuck to some underlying base. Could be if budget is really tight, stick plastic floor tiles to hardboard and then cork tiles on top if you can find a cheap job lot somewhere.


----------



## hanser (22 May 2010)

I put up a full sheet of sundeala board in the kids room - gripfill to the wall and then a softwood surround to pretty it up and protect the edges which are soft. The surface was left as is. 

20 odd years on its still doing its job.


----------



## Harbo (22 May 2010)

I used some to make pin boards for my daughters about 30 years ago and one still resides in my study.
I stuck some "L" angle moulding (painted in white gloss) to protect the edges and painted the boards with emulsion to match the walls - which gets renewed when the room is redecorated. Looks OK to me.

Rod


----------



## zeppfly (22 May 2010)

thanks for all the comments
i have ordered samples of several products,rubber, plastizote and sundeala. i will post the attributes af each for future reference
graeme


----------

